# Hen & Chicken Bay 16/7



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Cid & I fished the Ausbream Parramatta social today. I stayed in Hen & Chicken Bay, first trying France Bay where sps chucked at the boats produced nothing but I trolled up a just legal flathead.

Moved to Exile Bay and tried some unweighted sps around the mangroves and some more trolling for nought. Saw a familiar swing near the boat ramp - sure enough MangoX was setting up for a fish.

Had a quick chat then proceeded around to Canada Bay, where I dropped a fish that didn't have much size, caught one around 20cm then snagged and lost an SX40. The wind came up quite strongly shortly after, so I headed in.

Cid scored a couple, will leave it for him to report details. MangoX had caught a couple of small bream when I passed him in Canada Bay.

It was a good paddle :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Would have been a nice paddle (was the sun out?) but quite light on for fish.

Not like you Peril. I am used to hearing more caught than that. Must have just been a poor-fish day, which is something like ladies having a poor hair day only different. That doesn't mean us guys have to put fish on our heads, just that things didn't go right. Especially with losing the sx40, not such a good thing.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave, sounds like a nice day on the water regardless of the end result. Did you come home home relaxed or more stressed than when you left? Any day i come home with lower blood pressure I count as a good day on the water.

Geez that bloody Cid is a bit of a guru. Its brilliant to see him sticking it up the dirty stinkboaters. Was there any size to his bream?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Any time on the water is a good day Dave, and although not really productive by your own standards, sounds like it was fairly pleasant out there


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

"Cid scored a couple"

Think I'll keep a watch on this thread Peril :shock: :!:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: :shock: 
no wonder there were so many stink boat in my secret spot :evil: :evil: 
an Ausbream social with a great turn out.... and all the guys were quite friendly on the water...

Dont know how it all went on the day... might have to check out their website for results... :wink:

As for me .... hit the water late.. around 12 pm... wanted to check out my new fishfinder    finally :!: :!:

Its a Hummingbird 565 dual beam 640 pix res....nice and big, nice and cheap.. friend brought it over for me...cost $179 U$S 

Anyway, trolled my fav SX40 (Vic harbour guppy) red and black..and another SX40 - gold and black.
As Peril mentioned, it was a slow arvo...good to see some yakkers in there with the stinkboats...think I saw Cid paddling back or should I say peddling back ? Does he have one of those HObie ???
Caught 2 flatties and 4 bream in just over 3 hours...only 2 bream decent..
and both at the same time (double hook ups are so much fun when they tangle you so bad you spend 30mins on them :evil

In all, good day...coupla fish and very happy with the Hummingbird


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Eyeballing ya pic, that fishfinder has found a nice bream  .

Sounds like ya got the fishfinder at an awesome price, even allowing for conversation.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

sure was a good price Troppo :!: :!:

was quoted $550 here and its a new model so its hard to find...

it was on special for $189 and he's got a discount card...an extra $10 bucks off... 

I'm happy     ....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

There was a lot of very expensive hardware out there. Last chance for some of them to fish the parra before the NBC grandfinal. Seems to be more imported fibreglass boats with massive donks at each new social. Despite that there was less than one fish per angler weighed, although, as always, there were some very nice fish. Cid's two didn't set any records, but He had two more than me!

Looks like you had a much better day than me Steve. Funny you mention that sx40 pattern because that's the one I lost.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

G'day all,

As Dave said it was a very tough day. I scored my first (27cm fork) at 7:30 on my beloved Juro Pygmy and the day looked promising  but the next bream (25cm fork) I landed was at 1pm...it was a looooong time between drinks. That one fell to a 6" Sandworm (natural) cut in half and came off a moored boat in Morrisons Bay.

There weren't even any little bream around! :? I did manage two nice flatties, one of 44cm and another of 58cm which both went back into the briney. Normally I'd be going 'Woo Hoo!' but in a bream comp you just say 'Ahhhh Shhhhhh-oot!'

I thought it was funny that at the launch, with all those Skeeters and Nitro's about, it was only Dave and I that had people about us looking at our rigs!  If any one is interested, I've put up a more detailed report on our website.

Well done on your fish, MangoX. Sorry I didn't get to meet you.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

You guys are totally awesome. On a fish per dollar spent on equipment, Cid, you in particular would make those stinkboat owners hang their heads in defeat.


----------

